# Camp / mobile home sites in mallorca



## nikkit72 (Jun 27, 2008)

We are now considering driving to mallorca with our caravan , and living in that while we find some where nice to live , to save on finances , does anyone know of any long term sites . i have found this one Camping Club Picafort
Ctra. Artá-Port d'Alcudia, Km, 23,8. C.P. 07440, but can not find any information about it , very much appreciate any feedback on this or any other site .


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

nikkit72 said:


> We are now considering driving to mallorca with our caravan , and living in that while we find some where nice to live , to save on finances , does anyone know of any long term sites . i have found this one Camping Club Picafort
> Ctra. Artá-Port d'Alcudia, Km, 23,8. C.P. 07440, but can not find any information about it , very much appreciate any feedback on this or any other site .


Ahh I've holidayed around there, lovely area
Have you tried the Caravan & Camping Club?


----------



## nikkit72 (Jun 27, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Ahh I've holidayed around there, lovely area
> Have you tried the Caravan & Camping Club?


good idea , never thought of them , ty


----------

